# Wiring help



## Body25 (7 mo ago)

My son just bought a 2017 jetta se 1.4 and I've traced an ac issue down to the large fan not coming on. While under it I noticed there were some cut wires hanging down. One brown and one brown/red. With a brown/green on the other side of the one connection that I can trace it to. (Behind drivers headlight) I can't find anything searching for where this other connection goes. If anyone has any insight I'd appreciate it. Sorry if I'm posted in the wrong section.


----------

